# جميع الصور احداث اسكندريه



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2006)

*جميع الصور احداث اسكندريه*

*صور احداث اسكندريه*


----------



## zaki (17 أبريل 2006)

*صور  اخرى*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2006)

* المنظر فظيع كانى ميه اللى حوليه مش دم

ميرسى على اضافتك *


----------



## zaki (17 أبريل 2006)




----------



## zaki (17 أبريل 2006)




----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2006)

*برافو يا زكى لو عندك صورا تانى هاتها *


----------



## ++menooo++ (17 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا احبه على الصور
و ننتظر مزيد من الصور


----------



## whitehawk (17 أبريل 2006)

*صور الإعتدائات التى حدثت فى كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالعصافرة فى غياب الأمن يوم السبت 15-4-2006 فى حوالى الساعة 10 مساءا*







*باب مكتب الأباء*

*طبعا مكتبة الأباء أصبح فحمة*







*المعمودية الجديدة إتحرقت ولعوا فيها*


----------



## whitehawk (17 أبريل 2006)

*صورة تانية للمعمودية المحروقة*


*



*


*منظر أخر من داخل حوش الكنيسة للمعمودية ومكتب الأباء المحروق*


----------



## whitehawk (17 أبريل 2006)

*مناظر للإعتدائات على الشبابيك وطبعا كل الصور دى بكنيسة السيدةالعذراء مريم بالعصافرة الإلى محدش جاي سيرتها خاااااااااااالص فى الأخبار*

*



*


----------



## هانى المصرى (17 أبريل 2006)

السيد المسيح لة كل المجد قال : من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى 

اسالك سيدى ومخلصى ان تتدخل


----------



## whitehawk (18 أبريل 2006)

*صور للتحصينات التى قامنا بها لرد الهجومات على كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالعصافرة*


*



*


*



*



*بقية الحروقات التى حدثت*


*



*



*وطبعا بقيت التلفات التىحدثت هى:*
*حرق 2 تكيف *
*تكسير فى جدار الكنيسة لمحاولة إقتحامها*
*مع الحروق الكثيرة التى حدثت*

*ولكن ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه وينجيهم*
*رغم كل تلك الهجمات على كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالعصافرة ولكن لم يحدث أى إصابة لأى شخص من العشرة أشخاص الذين كانوا يدافعون عن الكنيسة فى ذلك الوقت*
*مع العلم أن عدد الأشخاص الذين دافعوا عن الكنيسة قبل وصول الأمن هم 10 أشخاص فقط لا غير و قاموا بإصابة الكثير من المسلمين فى أثناء هجومهم حيث إنهم دافعوا عنها بكل ما أتوا من قوه وقاموا بإطفاء جميع الحرائق التى حدثت فى الكنيسة وكانوا مستعدين أن يموتوا فداءأ لكنيستهم الغاليه الرب يبراكهم ويقويهم*


----------

